# Ear



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello everyone,

Happy New Year to all.

I noticed our Diasy has been scratching one of her ears more than usual this last few hours and it is quite red inside with bits of ear wax visible. The other ear is fine. 

I think I am going to nip to the local store later and get some dog ear treatment but wondered if anybody here could offer more advice. 

Obviously the vets aren't open till Tuesday and I don't want to panic over there when it will probably be something I can treat here at home.

Probably should have been better prepared for this in all honesty.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

you can always use a little baby oil on a cotten ball and. just clean out the ear like that. but soothing ear drops or something like that should help


----------



## steveandclaire (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi, did this and got some drops yesterday. Clearing up really well already.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

steveandclaire said:


> Hi, did this and got some drops yesterday. Clearing up really well already.


Glad to hear it


----------



## Golddie (Sep 11, 2010)

*Ears!!*

Hi Para,

My cockapoo has always had problems with her ears (they are long and black like a cocker's) and so we learned prevention after lots of hits and misses. Before that, her ears were frequently the way you describe your dog's one red, waxy ear. Vet visits were often.

We now clean her ears thoroughly (once a week) with Virbac Epi-Otic (but the _regular_ version, not the advanced) which is what has stopped most of the ear problems for us. The other brands just didn't work well for her. That, as well as taking Children's Benadryl (prescribed by her vet when needed for skin and eye allergies) has dropped her ear infections down to almost nothing.

Glad to hear your dog is doing much better.


----------

